# Great place to visit close to Moab ...Goblin Valley State Park



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Seven miles of mountain ebiking. Almost all trails are one direction of travel now. Hiking is also great! https://stateparks.utah.gov/parks/goblin-valley/mountain-biking/


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Giant Warp said:


> Seven miles of mountain ebiking. Almost all trails are one direction of travel now. Hiking is also great! https://stateparks.utah.gov/parks/goblin-valley/mountain-biking/


I didn't realize those trails existed, the last time I was over there was April of 2015. You can see the State Park campground in the video, but there is a lot of free camping down the Little Horse Canyon Road that goes all the way to Caineville. Goblin Valley would make a good base camp.

There is the famous Factory Butte OHV area over there that might be a bit of fun on an eMTB. You could ride an eBike for weeks on the Jeep and motorcycle trails in the Swell.

Here is a trail in the Swell that is just a little more difficult: 




I did 5MOH on my MTB about 10 years ago, I can't wait to get back over there with my eMTB.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## x3DHD (Dec 26, 2012)

Are these really Ebike Legal? I couldn't find anything that said they were.


----------

